# Question on ridge venting with metal roofing



## mi_fiveo (May 19, 2012)

I am going to have a metal roof installed on my house pretty soon. I currently have shingles and a ridge vent system. The roof pitch is 4/12. I also have vented soffits. I'm having a hard time deciding on what to do with the ridge vent system on the new metal roof. I have approximately 100 feet of ridge cap to install on the roof but only 60 feet of the roof has ridge vents. What are my options? This is what I have come up with. 

A. Use the roof manufacturer custom closure strips with the vented style ones where it is vented and the non vented style ones under the entire length of the ridge cap. They come in 3 foot sections for under each panel. 

B. Use roll out style "Cobra" or "Python" ridge vent material along the entire length of the ridge cap so it is all sealed from water and still able to vent where the ridge vents are cut into the roof. 

C. Use baffle style ridge venting such as Omni Roll or Omni Ridge where the ridge vents are. Can the metal ridge cap be installed over these style ridge vent rolls? What about the rest of the roof? I would still need to use something to seal the ridge cap. Also, then the ridge cap would be higher in some spots and lower in others where there is no Omni Roll. Is that acceptable?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Why would you not just follow mfrs recommendations?


----------



## mi_fiveo (May 19, 2012)

Because I have heard a lot of bad things about the venting strips and padding not allowing the ridge vents to breathe enough. So I am looking for suggestions.


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

If you are using a reputable roofer and crew you should be fine with the manufacturer's recommendation. Have you discussed your concerns with the roofer? Adding your location to your profile will also help others on the forum give advise. There can be different options depending if you're in Alaska or Florida.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

mi_fiveo said:


> Because I have heard a lot of bad things about the venting strips and padding not allowing the ridge vents to breathe enough. So I am looking for suggestions.


We designed our own ridge vent detail for a stone coated metal roof that didn't have a spec from the manufacturer. They recently provided the detail on there website, it is exactly the same detail we designed using the same products. 

I would trust the detail provided by the manufacturer. Those of us who install metal roofing know what works and what doesn't, I was glad to see the manufacturers detail was designed by a roofer who understood the challenge.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I do a lot of metal roofs and use the vented foam closures on all of them.Never had a problem when using enough of them.Some people like to skimp on the vents because from my supplier for example,a outside foam closure runs around .90 cents whereas a vented closure is around $4.25


----------



## mi_fiveo (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I decided to go with the vented foam closure strips. I have approximately 60' of vented ridge.


----------

